# Redness under the feather



## riversongdavid (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello. My budgie is around 5 months old. I regularly give her baths(once every two weeks) I realised today after I gave her a bath that she has a red-purplish mark under her feather on the left side of her wing. I am uploading a picture for reference. It might be nothing but she means a lot to me so I wanted to share it with you guys in case it is something. 
Also giving her baths is basically turning the shower head on and put my arm underneath it on the lowest setting. She goes back and forth on my arm and usually sits on my hand wiggling her wings with the water. Afterwards I put her on top of a warm towel and the basically rubs to the towel. I wanted to get a perch for shower but they don't sell it where I live. If that's the wrong way to bath her please let me know 
I care for her health but she is very picky about where and when I can touch so it can be hard to do check ups 😅
Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## riversongdavid (Dec 11, 2021)

I forgot to mention but the redness goes up a bit, but it's not that big. Can't show much as she doesn't let me touch her under the wings 😓 But can post a video if it seems necessary


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like the redness is actually in the feather shaft, is that correct, if so it is a blood feather, just leave it alone as long as it is not broken, here is some info on blood feathers Information on Blood Feathers


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What is your budgie's name?

You indicate you "give her a bath". Does that mean you allow her to choose to bathe or are you forcing her into the water?

Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one will decide to try it and then they'll all like it! 

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide them the option of bathing every few days.

You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice above. It's great to have you on the forums and you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything.

If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------

